# bench hold down clamps



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Good afternoon,
what bench hold down clamps are you using and do you have any links to them, thx


----------



## rwc (Mar 21, 2011)

*Clamps*

I don't have any links to them, but I use any clamps I have on hand. If they are all steel clamps just use a shim of wood against your project. If they are made from wood you don't need a shim to keep from marking up your work. Try home depot or your local hardware store may have a great selection.


----------



## KLL (Feb 3, 2010)

Try Grammercy Tools


----------

